# Nikon Tokina 28-300mm Zoom ?



## fereshta (Oct 27, 2006)

Hi,
I am planning to get this lense. I found only 3 user reviews on the net. So, thought someone over here might be able to give me some advice.
For a 28-300mm..the price ($160) looks pretty cheap I guess. Is this a crap lense? help.


Mo


----------



## fmw (Oct 28, 2006)

I'm not sure I would use that terminology.  I've never used this lens.  However, I can tell you from experience that a 10X zoom is going to have some issues - and serious ones from my perspective.  Whether the issues are important to you is a matter only you can decide.  Image quality is a subjective thing.  But I think you can expect some pincushion distortion that increases with focal length, softness in the corners of the frame, light fall off at the edges and, of course, slow maximum apertures.  How much?  I have no idea but my own experience with wide range zooms is pretty negative.  That's why I've never used this lens.

The problem is that improving things gets to be expensive and I have no idea how much appetite you have for spending.

I'll tell you what I would do.  I recognize that, for some reason, long focal lengths have a magical appeal to beginners.  I see beginners with ever longer lenses while I keep using ever shorter ones.  Try to get past that.  Why not spend more time with whatever lens you have?  It is probably better than what you are considering.  Explore its possibilities and capabilities.  Become a master of what it can do.  Get up close and get to know your subjects, animate or otherwise, more personally.  Shoot a lot.  Then, if there is something that your lens won't do, you can get something else, knowing what you want and why you want it.


----------



## Don Simon (Oct 28, 2006)

Just curious... are you shooting film or digital, and what lenses do you have already?


----------



## fereshta (Oct 28, 2006)

Thanks a lot *fmw.* That was really cool reply!
The thing is my 28-200mm Nikon lense got stolen .:-(  . I was cool with that.
So, then I thought of trying a 28-300 mm lense ( yeah..true it sounds cool...Zooooooom). Basically I do take pics for my designs..so..ahem  I Photoshop them most of the time :-| . I want to get 28-200mm one, but right now they are a little bit expensive for me. I really don't need that 10X zoom though, it just looked cheap..and I though might get that for 7-8 months.
Hey, can I ask you one more thing ...just curious....there's this 80-210 mm lense from KODAK ( on bhphotostudio)..and it's only $60 usd! what's the catch?
*ZaphodB*  , I am using Nikon D70. After my 28-200 lense got stolen I am left with 50mm f/1.8  lense. This lense works for me , but not always. :-(

Thanks guys...
Mo


----------



## fmw (Oct 28, 2006)

fereshta said:
			
		

> Thanks a lot *fmw.* That was really cool reply!
> The thing is my 28-200mm Nikon lense got stolen .:-( . I was cool with that.
> So, then I thought of trying a 28-300 mm lense ( yeah..true it sounds cool...Zooooooom). Basically I do take pics for my designs..so..ahem I Photoshop them most of the time :-| . I want to get 28-200mm one, but right now they are a little bit expensive for me. I really don't need that 10X zoom though, it just looked cheap..and I though might get that for 7-8 months.
> Hey, can I ask you one more thing ...just curious....there's this 80-210 mm lense from KODAK ( on bhphotostudio)..and it's only $60 usd! what's the catch?
> ...


 
I don't know anything about the Kodak lens.  I think the Tokina brand is a good one.  I would just try to find one with a less extreme zoom range.  I think you'll like the results better.  In the mean time you'll get spoiled by the 50.  That will certainly make sharp images.  Take care.


----------



## JIP (Oct 28, 2006)

Just remember with current technology you get what you pay for.


----------



## fereshta (Oct 29, 2006)

Thanks guys.


----------



## brudnick (Jan 23, 2010)

I own the 28-300M Tokina and FMWs comment is right on.  It has some very positive attributes.  There is some peripheral pin cushioning at ranges from 80-200mm at apertures smaller than f/8 and also some edge distortion.  However, the center out to approximately 80% of each image is extremely sharp and the lens is lightweight with responsive and accurate autofocus.​​I own several Nikon AFS D Series lenses which sold for between $1,800 and $2,600 and they are sharper.  However, they are extremely heavy and therefore cumbersome to lug around all day.  You might want to look at Ken Rockwells (http://www.kenrockwell.com/nikon/10-best.htm) 10 best list.  There are some inexpensive Nikon lenses on the list that you can find used on the web.  Be careful (if you must have autofocus) to read the reviews carefully  some of these are manual focus.​​There are some best kept secret bargains on Rockwells list.​


----------



## PatrickHMS (Jan 23, 2010)

Can't you find any dead threads older than 3 years old to respond to?

Bet the dude already found answer to his question by now....


----------

